# ATI drivers 8.10.19 released

## atrader42

Has anyone tried them? Unfortunately, I'm on a machine that I don't have the time to deal with driver issues on atm, but I'd really like to know how it does in terms of fixing peoples' complaints.  I haven't seen an ebuild, but the driver is here

----------

## Marctraider

I wonder what changed now...

Damn i really want composite working

----------

## Lokheed

Wonder if its going to work with the 2.6.11 RCs now.

----------

## discomfitor

Straight off the release notes:

 *Quote:*   

> New Features
> 
> The ATI Proprietary Linux software driver version introduces support for the ATI FireGL V5000. 
> 
> Issues Resolved
> ...

 

For those of you wondering why I, a staunch ati-hater/nvidia-proponent am interested in this, stay tuned to nitro-sources.

----------

## Lokheed

Looks like they fixed my old problem:

A blank screen or X failing to load and returning to the console no longer occurs under X.Org 6.8 when using the config file generated by fglrxconfig

----------

## Tiger683

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For those of you wondering why I, a staunch ati-hater/nvidia-proponent am interested in this, stay tuned to nitro-sources.

 

Well put...

----------

## Scratalacha

Eh, I ended up making my own ebuild from the ATI site and beating the portage update by about 30 min. It has actually fixed some random lockup issues I was having previous. Lets hope it continues.  :Very Happy: 

Also, the new ebuild seems to not be using a few of the previous patches... can we take this as a good sign?

----------

## Arainach

They compile and install fine on 2.6.11-rc3, but I've got no DRM, so apparently I'll have to update my kernel config.  I think that I'll upgrade to 2.6.11-rc4 while I'm at it.  Either way, ought to be interesting.  At least they're putting out releases.  Now I just want xcompmgr and Windows speeds.  All in due time, I suppose.

----------

## Scratalacha

Hahah.. good luck with your nitro kernel. I bet thats TOF to configure. Either way, I just struggle to get mine to work most of the time. ATI has really turned me off to their merchandise through this entire ordeal.

----------

## Luka21

seems ati has fixed more then they say in release notes - i can now play doom3 w/ ultra low quality and things really feel alot faster; huge FPS difference compared to 8.8.25.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

Doesn't compile on amd64 with 2.6.11-rc4, here's the error

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:509: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:511: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:574)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:531: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:573)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:562: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_get_user_ptr':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1078: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_put_user_ptr':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1110: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1110: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1110: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1110: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2216:41: macro "pud_offset" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `do_vm_shm_nopage':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2216: error: `pud_offset' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2216: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2216: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_vm_phys_addr_str':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2597: error: structure has no member named `pud'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2585: warning: unused variable `pud_p'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2686: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-rc4'

```

----------

## total_planlos

now with my ATI 9200 MOBIL:

6348 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1269.600 FPS

6950 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1390.000 FPS

7492 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1498.400 FPS

7489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1497.800 FPS

Broken pipe

with ati-drivers 3.14.6  850.000FPS! with 8.8.25 1050.000FPS!

----------

## forbjok

Does this mean ATI are actually improving their drivers? Who'd have thought...

Maybe my laptop's M9 will actually be useable in the near future. :Shocked: 

(Don't get me wrong though - that's also the only ATI chip I have that isn't from the early 90s - and likely, will be for a long time. I hope.  :Wink:  )

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *forbjok wrote:*   

> Does this mean ATI are actually improving their drivers? 

 

Yes, and whohooo, I came on my AMD64 with M10 with the old drivers (8.8.25) on 1200fps with glxgears and with the new drivers (8.10.19) on 1900fps  :Shocked: Last edited by Bill Cosby on Thu Feb 17, 2005 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hiroki

 *total_planlos wrote:*   

> now with my ATI 9200 MOBIL:
> 
> 6348 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1269.600 FPS
> 
> 6950 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1390.000 FPS
> ...

 

well. ati-drivers-3.14.6 is a bad base for comparison. i remember older versions of ati-drivers, which were noticeably faster. and with each new version in the 3.* branch the speed decreased  :Rolling Eyes: 

so maybe something earlier than ati-drivers-3.7 would be a good to compare with. let's say they are on a good way to improve the speed more and more.. and even to depass the speed of some older drivers...

but.. for me the speed is only the second point on my priority list. the important thing to me is, that they are accellerated and a lto faster than the radeon-driver from xorg. so that's what matters. as i don't play games.... i'd prefer to see xorg's composite working with ati-drivers  :Smile:  so i could (finally) use it.. and without annoying slowness of my desktop.. even without composite enabled and using the radeon-driver my desktop is noticeably slower.. (e.g. window/desktop switching, scrolling long pages in mozilla). so with composite enabled it's even slower...

please gimme some ati-drivers-opengl-accellerated-composite  :Smile:  go ati go  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

They had promised a february release regardless of having released a version this january. I'm seeing a company that is showing much more interest in linux than it had only a few months ago and it can't be bad. I see long time ati users are very frustrated, I'd like to tell them: just look at the trend. We (=linux users) are getting more attention, I think we're really starting to carve our place into the info-world. Windows is info-roadkill, it will kill itself out in a few years.

----------

## Vagabond

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> They had promised a february release regardless of having released a version this january. I'm seeing a company that is showing much more interest in linux than it had only a few months ago and it can't be bad. I see long time ati users are very frustrated, I'd like to tell them: just look at the trend. We (=linux users) are getting more attention, I think we're really starting to carve our place into the info-world. Windows is info-roadkill, it will kill itself out in a few years.

 

ATI had their chance with me, as far as I'm concerned they blew it. If the open graphics project doesn't come to fruition my next card is gonna be Nvidia.

Vag

----------

## Flammie

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Straight off the release notes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>     * XVideo support now available in dualhead configuration
> ...

 

Yay! Finally.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

 *Vagabond wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ATI had their chance with me, as far as I'm concerned they blew it. If the open graphics project doesn't come to fruition my next card is gonna be Nvidia.
> 
> Vag

 

Yes, thanks, I see your point. Can we get back to what we were saying while you're off buying your new card?

I tried the new drivers and they are obviously better. Much better. UT2004 barely fails being smooth (everything on the highest setting). Can anyone confirm this? I'm testing the drivers on the latest gentoo-dev-sources in portage compiled with genkernel and using genkernel's own configuration, let's see if different kernels amount to different experiences. I'll try them with the latest 2.6.10 nitro please someone else post his/her experience too. Oh silly me I almost forgot - I've got a radeon 9800 pro 128MBytes

----------

## Wedge_

Just in case anyone missed this, as it's right at the start of the release notes:  *Quote:*   

> This release provides improved driver stability and 2D acceleration performance.

 

I have noticed that 2D seems a bit snappier, which is rather nice.

----------

## GlooM

Major success here:

Radeon 9800 Pro

ati-drivers-8.8.25

glxgears -- ~3320fps

ati-drivers-8.10.19

glxgears -- ~4620fps

Lets hope ATI keeps up the good work  :Smile: 

----------

## ruomad

success for me, but I had to add some patches for 2.6.11-rc4.

otherwise it failed sort of silently with drm module not built

patches I found somewhere googling

Now it works fine and a bit better than wityh 8.8.25 (1600 fps vs 1200 fps) on my M10

----------

## Pleun

hmm, not really working here. They installed fine, but from the moment i try glxgears, my laptop locks up. Any suggestions?

edit: DRI should be loaded & working btw.

----------

## Pleun

hmm, everything's working now, just copied my old xorg.conf. Weird, thought I had setup everything right. Anyway, getting 1362 fps now with glxgears, while i had 952 with 8.8.25  :Smile: 

----------

## Gauss_Cleric

Also tremendous performance improvements here:

fgl_gears in 8.8.25 ---------> ~650fps

fgl_gears in 8.10.10 --------> ~860fps

glxgears in 8.10.19 ---------> ~4490fps

my system: 

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6

athlon xp 2800+ / 512MB RAM

ati radeon 9800Pro

nf7-s nforce2 based motherboard

----------

## Pleun

btw, i don't have fgl_gears, and never had it afaik. Any idea why? :p

edi: nvm, ati-drivers-extra ;p

pleun@fuji ~ $ fgl_glxgears

955 frames in 5.0 seconds = 191.000 FPS

1030 frames in 5.0 seconds = 206.000 FPS

1030 frames in 5.0 seconds = 206.000 FPS

1043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 208.600 FPS

1027 frames in 5.0 seconds = 205.400 FPS

(9200 Mobility)

----------

## axelolsson

They say: 

 * XVideo support now available in dualhead configuration 

Before:

I added VideoOverlay "on" under my second monitior (Dual Head conf.)

xvinfo reported xvideo on both my dispalys, and it worked fine

Now (newest drivers):

xvinfo only reports xvideo no my primary screen, my CRT... argh argh

Tried to add/remove VideoOveraly "on", no difference.. :/

Anyone?

----------

## Luka21

With gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r7 (although this is probabbly irrelevant) I am experencing more freezes.

dmesg is huge, filled with many enteries 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_agp_lock_pages] *ERROR* agp_allocate_memory_phys_list failed
> 
> 

 

re-emerging ati-drivers, agplock=0 and mtrr=on/off don't do the trick. I (can only) use external agpgart because of my sis chipset.

Has anyone else had such problems

----------

## M.u.r.k.

Another nice thing to report about:

On my Dell Inspiron 9200 (ATI Mobility 9700 128 MB)

glxgears with old driver ersion

7807 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1561.400 FPS

8971 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.200 FPS

8971 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.200 FPS

8972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.400 FPS

8972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.400 FPS

8973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.600 FPS

8975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1795.000 FPS

8973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.600 FPS

glxgears with new driver version

12772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2554.400 FPS

12917 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2583.400 FPS

13560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2712.000 FPS

13324 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2664.800 FPS

13050 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2610.000 FPS

13417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2683.400 FPS

13265 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2653.000 FPS

 :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

----------

## tarpman

Downloading now...  if these are as much of an improvement over the late 3.*s as they're said to be (that's where they were last time I was using Linux for 3D stuff  :Razz: ), this might be what it takes to get me to switch to Gentoo as my primary gaming OS!  :Shocked: 

----------

## biner

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> They compile and install fine on 2.6.11-rc3, but I've got no DRM, so apparently I'll have to update my kernel config.  I think that I'll upgrade to 2.6.11-rc4 while I'm at it.  Either way, ought to be interesting.  At least they're putting out releases.  Now I just want xcompmgr and Windows speeds.  All in due time, I suppose.

 

I have created a patch and submitted it to the gentoo bugzilla. Hopefully, it should go upstream as well. It fixes the issue of DRM not compiling...

See here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82402

These drivers are definitely getting better... keep up the good work ATI. I had been dissapointed with their efforts previously, but it looks like things are getting better for us Radeon owners.

----------

## mmschnei

Well not much to add thus far but I would also like to confirm the improvement in GL rendering....  My glx gears improved significantly from 3249 fps to 4520 fps with my Radeon 9800 AIW Pro. I hope this trend continues. I was seriously looking to leave ATI but we recently have seen a trend which I am liking. I will try and get these working on my Gentoo64 install and check the performance there as well.

----------

## shazow

My glxgears improved from ~1100 to ~2350 fps on my Radeon 9600 XT. I'm pleased, though I've no time for games to test the improvements more thoroughly.  :Very Happy: 

Maybe it's a Good Thing that I didn't manage to sell off my ATI card to buy a crappier-but-working Nvidia...

- shazow

P.S.

While I'm here...

I get three weird bars at the top of my glxgears window (this has been there for some time now, throughout many different drivers versions). It has no effect on my gaming or anything, just the glxgears window. Any idea what the problem might be? Screenshot hereLast edited by shazow on Fri Feb 18, 2005 12:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hotwok

these drivers imporved my glxgears score. before with 8.8.25 1700 to 2700 with the new ones.

9600 pro A64 2800+ on gentoo amd64

----------

## Legoguy

Sigh, what about us IGP30M users... next laptop is going to have an nVidia in it, that's for sure.

----------

## Devport

I just emerged the driver and it works for enemy-territory ( but I do not see any speed improvements there - I get steady 62 fps [limit set by myself] regardless of complexety of the scene under windows while under linux frames drop as low as 40 frames quite often - maybe they only optimized the drivers especially to improve glxgear's fps - but thats rather a joke by me ).

However, even though I can play et glxgears simply does not run as well as glxinfo. When I start them nothing happens... Anybody else who experienced this ?

----------

## Gauss_Cleric

For effect of comparison can anyone post the glxgears score of some nvidia cards?

----------

## jakertberry

Why certainly  :Very Happy: 

Running:

AMD AthlonXP 2200+

512MB RAM

nVidia GeForce4 4600 TI 128MB

KDE 3.3.2 running

Kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

18561 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3712.200 FPS

18992 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3798.400 FPS

18725 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3745.000 FPS

18993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3798.600 FPS

18996 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3799.200 FPS

18983 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3796.600 FPS

18891 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3778.200 FPS

18735 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3747.000 FPS

28845 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5769.000 FPS

32400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6480.000 FPS

18965 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3793.000 FPS

17512 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3502.400 FPS

18191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3638.200 FPS

18993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3798.600 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

bash-2.05b$
```

I'm gonna test the new drivers on my ATi Radeon 9700 Mobility and see the difference in speed there.Last edited by jakertberry on Wed Jan 06, 2021 4:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

I don't think glxgears matters much. My radeon does 4500-5000 fps but under ut2004 in bigger maps it still stutters regularly, every 6-7 seconds (that's why I'm playing 1-on-1 like crazy  :Very Happy:  ). I think there are still some bugs that need fixing, only after they've gone away we'll be able to play games properly.

----------

## jakertberry

Update:

ATi Radeon 9700 Mobility (Inspiron 9100) improved nicely from the drivers. I haven't done a glxgears, but I can tell you that World of Warcraft does not have tearing and artifacting anymore. FPS isn't nearly as good as my lesser-rated nVidia cards, but at least I'm one step closer to turning my laptop to 100% Gentoo...Last edited by jakertberry on Wed Jan 06, 2021 4:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sunilgeo

Is the new version in ebuild yet, when I try its still emerging 8.8.25.

----------

## jakertberry

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =ati-drivers-8.10.19
```

EDIT:

UPDATE:

My glxgears went from an average of ~1500-1700 up to ~2500

----------

## ekpyrotic

After upgrading, the drivers no longer work for me (Radeon Mobility 9700) and I get the following error in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log : 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.8.25

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 14 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL willnot work

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0919000 at 0xb7d4d000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

I've tried deleting fglrx.ko and then re-merging; but end up with the same error. How do I change the module version?

Thanks.

----------

## bob_111

 *ekpyrotic wrote:*   

> After upgrading, the drivers no longer work for me (Radeon Mobility 9700) and I get the following error in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log : 
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
> 
> (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
> ...

 

i seem to have the same problem as you  :Sad: 

- bob_111

----------

## bushwakko

 *axelolsson wrote:*   

> They say: 
> 
>  * XVideo support now available in dualhead configuration 
> 
> Before:
> ...

 

Same crap for me! They fixed my working dual-head so it won't work anymore.

before I could watch video on both screens, however when watching tv I got an artifact on my lcd, as in I got a thin portion of the screen which was green and moving. as in some corrupt version of the video, and if something moved over it. like if i moved the mouse over it, or the clock was behind it I would get purple stuff on my tv however if I mvoed the taskbar if it was below, and didn't have anything animated in the way it would work perfectly. Now xv doesn't work at all.

My xorg.conf:

```

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

#        Option  "RENDER"        "Enable"

#EndSection

      

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

   Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

   

    Load        "dbe"

    Load   "synaptics"

    SubSection  "extmod"

   Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Serverflags"

    Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "6"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

  Option       "NoAccel" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics" 

        Driver          "synaptics" 

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/event0" 

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev" 

        Option          "LeftEdge"              "1900" 

        Option          "RightEdge"             "5400" 

        Option          "TopEdge"               "1900" 

        Option          "BottomEdge"            "4000" 

        Option          "FingerLow"             "25" 

        Option          "FingerHigh"            "30" 

        Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180" 

        Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220" 

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100" 

        Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.08" 

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18" 

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.00018" 

        Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on" 

        Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

   Option "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"    

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 91.1

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   30-50

    VertRefresh 60

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName  "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Driver      "vga"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, STV"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "30-50" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "60" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "RenderAccel"      "1"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"  "agplock=0"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "ATI1"

   Driver "fglrx"

   Option "HSync2" "30-50"

   Option "VRefresh2" "60"

   Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

   Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

   Option "TVHPosAdj" "8"

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen 1

EndSection

               

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    Screen "Screen1" Below "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Synaptics" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "OffTime" "20"

EndSection

```

----------

## mdshort

fglrxconfig has changed, try updating your xorg.conf (I'm glad they finally moved to xorg instead of xfree86)

----------

## Wedge_

bob_111 and ekpyrotic: unmerge the drivers first to make sure everything is gone: emerge -C ati-drivers. Check that your /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to your current kernel sources, otherwise the new module will be compiled for a different kernel and won't be loadable. Check that you've definitely unloaded the old fglrx module. Then emerge the new drivers again.

----------

## ekpyrotic

Sorry for my ignorance, but how exactly do I unload a module? When I try modprobe -u fglrx, it tells me that my kernel does not support module unloading. Does this mean I have to recompile?

----------

## jean-michel

rmmod is the command you're looking for.

e.g.

```
rmmod fglrx
```

of course, you'll want to stop X first and be at the console commandline before doing that.  :Smile: 

----------

## GlooM

And ofcourse you have to have module unloading support in kernel.

----------

## Wedge_

 *ekpyrotic wrote:*   

> Sorry for my ignorance, but how exactly do I unload a module? When I try modprobe -u fglrx, it tells me that my kernel does not support module unloading. Does this mean I have to recompile?

 

If you don't have module unloading support, then you can either recompile your kernel with it enabled as GlooM suggested, or you can simply reboot, which will have the same effect as unloading the old fglrx module and loading the new one.

----------

## Scratalacha

*sigh* My ATI drivers now lock up Xorg about every 6-8 hours.. still thats intolerable for a *nix system. Back to the standard ati drivers and a _NON_ tainted kernel.. wahoo

PS. Hey, at least I can get my composite back  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jean-michel

You're lucky you get 6-8 hours.  Less than 5 minutes in celestia and my system locks up hard.

```

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4150

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

No agpgart compiled into the kernel or as a module, and lsmod confirms it.

kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7, 32bit Athlonxp 3200+, xorg-x11 6.8.2

```

Portage 2.0.51-r15 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.5, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Feb  8 2005, 00:03:18)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="2005-spring x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks notitles sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://10.3.0.12/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://10.3.0.12/testing"

USE="x86 X aalib alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts blender-game bonobo cdr cjk crypt cups curl dga dv dvd dvdr emboss encode esd exif f77 fam flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile imagemagick imap imlib impa innodb insecure-drivers ipv6 jabber jack java jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mime mmx mng mozilla mozirc mpeg ncurses network nls nptl oggvorbis opengl oss pam pda pdflib perl png povray python qt quicktime radeon readline ruby sdl slp spell ssl tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xinerama xml xml2xmms xv xvid zlib video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Guess it's back to ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 sans celestia  :Sad: 

----------

## Arainach

As soon as I updated to 2.6.11-rc4-nitro (from 2.6.11-rc3-nitro) I unmerged and then re-emerged ati-drivers.  This time the 8.10 ATIs were installed.  I rebooted, and life is good.  This is reusing the SAME kernel config and the SAME xorg.conf.  I've got 3D Acceleration and while I don't notice a major speed difference I feel a lot better about having the latest drivers.  Not bad.

----------

## mahdi

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> I don't think glxgears matters much. My radeon does 4500-5000 fps but under ut2004 in bigger maps it still stutters regularly, every 6-7 seconds (that's why I'm playing 1-on-1 like crazy  ). I think there are still some bugs that need fixing, only after they've gone away we'll be able to play games properly.

 I don't think that's the video driver doing that.

I had the same problem with that on a GeForce 4800 ti SE

It's the sound driver that ships with UT2004, I removed the ../System/Openal.so and linked it to the one Gentoo built and I have not had a stutter since. This is using emu10k1

----------

## sixofseven

gifu@tokyo ~ $ glxgears

18807 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3761.400 FPS

20675 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4135.000 FPS

20679 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4135.800 FPS

20678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4135.600 FPS

26718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5343.600 FPS

27437 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5487.400 FPS

27997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5599.400 FPS

(No complaints what so ever ... great work!) <-- said too soon

kdm.log says:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

and Enemy Territory stopped working ?

edit 2: Thank you wedge, I upgraded to 2.6.10 kernel and re-emerged ati-drivers and now everything is working again as it should.Last edited by sixofseven on Thu Mar 03, 2005 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

 *sixofseven wrote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work 

 

This usually means you still have the old fglrx module loaded, or the module you have is compiled for a differently configured kernel. A reboot should fix things. Alternatively, you can exit from X, unload the old module and load the new one ("rmmod fglrx && modprobe fglrx") then start X again, which is all you need to do if it's just using the old module.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

 *mahdi wrote:*   

>  *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   I don't think glxgears matters much. My radeon does 4500-5000 fps but under ut2004 in bigger maps it still stutters regularly, every 6-7 seconds (that's why I'm playing 1-on-1 like crazy  ). I think there are still some bugs that need fixing, only after they've gone away we'll be able to play games properly. I don't think that's the video driver doing that.
> 
> I had the same problem with that on a GeForce 4800 ti SE
> 
> It's the sound driver that ships with UT2004, I removed the ../System/Openal.so and linked it to the one Gentoo built and I have not had a stutter since. This is using emu10k1

 

Wow thanks! I'll try it asap, if the stuttering on large maps goes away I'll be the happiest person in the world. Strange that I didn't have it on my old geforce 3,

----------

## mahdi

Correction, it wasn't the openal.so that fixed it (just double checked and I'm using the one shipped with the game)

It was a kernel scheduling problem with 2.6.8.1 I believe. I can't rememer where that was I found it but (a) solution was to install the 2.6.10-ck kernel as it has the scheduling patches

THAT is what took care of my stutter problem, NOT openal.so, so sorry for the confusion

----------

## Twist

Folks, please, for your own sake, do not use glxgears as a benchmark. It has been well established that glxgears is useless in this capacity other than to indicate hardware acceleration is working (e.g., 125fps versus something more than 300). 

You will get substantially better indication out of quake3-demo or unreal tournament if you are looking for a reproducible benchmark source.

-Twist

----------

## IamtheOne

And to that, I will post my ut2004 benchmarks...

ver 8.8.25

21.116665 / 58.265640 / 130.891083 fps -- Score = 56.764095        rand[1361546983]

ver 8.10.19

25.370060 / 60.312614 / 137.913422 fps -- Score = 58.489479        rand[1600487016]

So a decent improvement  :Cool: 

----------

## IamtheOne

I was browsing through my log file and noticed some odd things, check out these snippets:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux amorbis 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #3 Mon Jan 24 02:18:47 CST 2005 x86_64

...

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

...

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)
```

I double check the ebuild and it is downloading the version for xorg 6.8.   Why is the driver compiled for 4.3.99.902?

Can someone using 8.8.25 look at their log and see if this was the case with that version too?

----------

## ewie

 *mahdi wrote:*   

> Correction, it wasn't the openal.so that fixed it (just double checked and I'm using the one shipped with the game)
> 
> It was a kernel scheduling problem with 2.6.8.1 I believe. I can't rememer where that was I found it but (a) solution was to install the 2.6.10-ck kernel as it has the scheduling patches
> 
> THAT is what took care of my stutter problem, NOT openal.so, so sorry for the confusion

 

Hi,

I encounter the nasty stutter  :Sad:  in UT2004 as well, and i haven't found a solution yet. I read your comment and installed the nitro-sources (which include the CK patches) but to no avail.. still the UT2004 stutter. FYI, i replaced the openal.so en libSDL.so with links to the system ones.

Other games (Doom3) work fine, my system is a P4 3000, 9800PRO card, kernel26-headers (2.6.8.1) nptl...

----------

## Wedge_

 *IamtheOne wrote:*   

> I was browsing through my log file and noticed some odd things, check out these snippets:
> 
> ```
> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> ...

 

It's normal to see these messages, and I think ATI are intending to fix them at some point, although they don't appear to be critical.

----------

## jean-michel

I'd like to follow up to my earlier post in which I dispaired of getting the current ATI drivers (8.10.19) to behave with the current xorg-x11 (Ver. 6.8.2).

My system is now stable!  I just left celestia running all night (tracking IO) with an opengl screensaver running as well (atunnel, from the xscreensaver suite), and the system is still up and running just fine.

What I did.

Originally I had recompiled xorg-x11-6.8.2, recompiled ati-drivers-8.10.19, and rebooted.  The system was still unstable...indeed, 5 minutes of celestia would freeze the box solid, requiring a hard reset.

I tried the nitro kernel out, but though the kernel itself worked, the ati-drivers had all kinds of unresolved symbols and 3d acceleration was b0rked.  I then reverted to the gentoo-dev-2.6.10-r7 sources, recompiling the kernel, recompiling the ati-drivers against the newly recompiled 2.6.10-r7 kernel, and rebooting.

Since then the system has been rock solid.

I am not sure which step was the final fix that made things better, but for those having stability problems I suggest:

1. recompile xorg

2. recompile your kernel from scratch (backup your /usr/src/linux/.config file, run make mrproper, copy the backup .config back into /usr/src/linux, and recompile, i.e. make bzImage modules modules_install and install the new bzImage).

3. recompile the ati-drivers

4. reboot.

One or more of these steps cleared up the problem for me.  Good work ATI folks!  The new drivers work beautifully.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

 *mahdi wrote:*   

> Correction, it wasn't the openal.so that fixed it (just double checked and I'm using the one shipped with the game)
> 
> It was a kernel scheduling problem with 2.6.8.1 I believe. I can't rememer where that was I found it but (a) solution was to install the 2.6.10-ck kernel as it has the scheduling patches
> 
> THAT is what took care of my stutter problem, NOT openal.so, so sorry for the confusion

 

o_O i sEe dEaD pEOplE....... No, really, thanks anyway. I'll try linking openal.so to the system's one anyway, things can't go worse. As for the scheduler thing, no, that ain't it.

----------

## redbyte

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> As soon as I updated to 2.6.11-rc4-nitro (from 2.6.11-rc3-nitro) I unmerged and then re-emerged ati-drivers.  This time the 8.10 ATIs were installed.  I rebooted, and life is good.  This is reusing the SAME kernel config and the SAME xorg.conf.  I've got 3D Acceleration and while I don't notice a major speed difference I feel a lot better about having the latest drivers.  Not bad.

 

Iv merged a 2.6.11-rc4 vanilla and then emerge ati-drivers. Whats the important kernel option for the ati-driver?

Here is the result of emerge ati-drivers:

```

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.11-rc4

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.10.19-1.i386.rpm

 * Applying fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch ...   [ ok ]

 * Applying 8.8.25-via-amd64.patch ...     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-rc4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_find_supported_device':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6542: warning: unused variable `cap_ptr'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7627: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7637: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6523: warning: 'agp_check_supported_device' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:509: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:511: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:574)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:531: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:573)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:562: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:578)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2686: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.10.19/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-rc4'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19

```

Kernel conf(important parts):

```

#Character devices

 <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

 <M>   ATI chipset support             

 <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  

 <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

 <M>   ATI Radeon 

#Graphic support

<*>   VGA 16-color graphics support               

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support  

```

Can anybody find the problem?

PS: is it possible to use softwaresuspend(2) under this kernel with the new ati driver?

Sorry for my poor english  :Wink: 

regards,

redbyte

----------

## chrisyu

patch for 2.6.11rc4 is out 

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33804794

----------

## redbyte

 *chrisyu wrote:*   

> patch for 2.6.11rc4 is out 
> 
> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33804794

 

Does somebody have this patch in a file?  :Wink:  Copy&Paste from this forum and u get some formation bugs ;(

regards,red

----------

## ewie

 *redbyte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel conf(important parts):
> 
> [code]
> ...

 

Don't use Direct Rendering Manager and ATI Radeon modules with these drivers.

----------

## chrisyu

 *redbyte wrote:*   

>  *chrisyu wrote:*   patch for 2.6.11rc4 is out 
> 
> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33804794 
> 
> Does somebody have this patch in a file?  Copy&Paste from this forum and u get some formation bugs ;(
> ...

 

you need use -l argument to patch this file, and skip fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch.

or modify the ebuild this way:

save the patch to a file, in my case ati_2.6.11rc4.patch.

comment line 49 of the ebuild, then add a new patch line

```

    if kernel_is 2 6

    then

#       epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch

        patch -p0 -l < ${FILESDIR}/ati_2.6.11rc4.patch

    fi

```

Of course put the ebuild and files in your PORTDIR_OVERLAY.

good luck.

----------

## bushwakko

 *bushwakko wrote:*   

>  *axelolsson wrote:*   They say: 
> 
>  * XVideo support now available in dualhead configuration 
> 
> Before:
> ...

 

anyone have any updates on this?

----------

## redbyte

 *chrisyu wrote:*   

>  *redbyte wrote:*    *chrisyu wrote:*   patch for 2.6.11rc4 is out 
> 
> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33804794 
> 
> Does somebody have this patch in a file?  Copy&Paste from this forum and u get some formation bugs ;(
> ...

 

Thanks, it runs but for know my ibm thinkpadt42p with softwaresuspend 2 wont wake up, the screen is scrambled after wake up old problem  :Wink: 

regards, 

red

----------

## qubix

whoa ! it's so fast, it BURNS!!!

i have an athlon 1,7+ 512mb 133mhz sdram and a 128mb 128bit radeon 9200. Then 1624, now 2124 FPS in glxgears !!!

----------

## Anorius

Works greate

(transparent menus and terminal, lisening to music)

(8.10.19)

anorius root # fgl_glxgears

4939 frames in 5.0 seconds = 987.800 FPS

6053 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1310.600 FPS

6098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1319.600 FPS

6102 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1320.400 FPS

anorius root # glxgears

30250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6050.000 FPS

36054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7210.800 FPS

35975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7395.000 FPS

35627 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7325.400 FPS

1280x1024@85hz

AMD Athlon 64 (x86) 3000+

1024MB DDR RAM

Sapphire Radeon X800 Pro (16pl)

im not saying no to better driver.

btw fglrxconfig SUX

----------

## energy

Whoa, new drivers have really improved!  :Shocked: 

energy@chevron ~ $ glxgears 

15340 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3068.000 FPS

15725 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3145.000 FPS

15755 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3151.000 FPS

15716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3143.200 FPS

With old drivers I got only about ~1825 FPS at max.

Even CS is now playable under Cedega  :Very Happy: 

Almost forgot, my hardware:

Asus A7N8X

512MB DDR

Athlon XP 2200+

ATI Radeon 9800SE

----------

## Arainach

Since upgrading to these drivers (Only major System change I can think of) I've been getting random hard locks (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work, nor does Ctrl-Alt-Del - I have to hard restart).  Anyone else getting these?  Since that's the only real change I notice from 8.8.25, I may just downgrade back.

----------

## Gentii

 *Twist wrote:*   

> Folks, please, for your own sake, do not use glxgears as a benchmark. It has been well established that glxgears is useless in this capacity other than to indicate hardware acceleration is working (e.g., 125fps versus something more than 300). 
> 
> You will get substantially better indication out of quake3-demo or unreal tournament if you are looking for a reproducible benchmark source.
> 
> -Twist

 

Hmm, I'm having killing pulsation when I read ati related threads. WHEN THE FUCK WILL THESE RETARDS UNDERSTAND ?

----------

## RayDude

I think I get a hard lockup every few days if I don't reboot. It could be because of these drivers. I hadn't put 2 and 2 together until I read your post. Thanks.

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> Since upgrading to these drivers (Only major System change I can think of) I've been getting random hard locks (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't work, nor does Ctrl-Alt-Del - I have to hard restart).  Anyone else getting these?  Since that's the only real change I notice from 8.8.25, I may just downgrade back.

 

----------

## Arainach

Exact Same Scenario with me.  Linux has been rock solid for years, but now it hard locks every few days.  I think that I'll downgrade right now.

----------

## den_RDC

anyone got bighead display mode working with this driver?

----------

## kanandkumar

Looks like many people here got their DRI working with ATI radeon! I am trying to get my DRI working. I have an AMD 64 laptop (Asus Z80K) with ATI radeon 9700 running gentoo 2004.3 native AMD64 build. I installed the ATI driver version 8.10.19 from the RPM. The ATI drivers showed some exception about "pci_get_class() not found for the stock kernel, so I am using vanilla kernel 2.6.10. The installation went fine but I don't have 3D acceleration. I checked the Xorg log and this is what I see:

--------------------

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xf89f0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOSPC"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xffffff000002f000 at 0x2a961

29000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

---------------------

Any ideas ? Did i miss some option in the kernel config ? 

Thanks.

Anand

----------

## soundspeed

[quote]

```
-------------------- 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xf89f0000 

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOSPC" 

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xffffff000002f000 at 0x2a961 

29000 

(WW) fglrx(0): *********************************************** 

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) * 

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available * 

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 

--------------------- [/quote]
```

I'm the same problem!

Help us, please!

----------

## Wedge_

That looks like an AMD64 specific problem, try posting in the AMD64 forum.

----------

## Q-collective

An increase from 2000 to 3000 in glxgears (and if you don't run the glxgears wheels in the top window, even 5500!!) is a nice improvement  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arainach

Well, while it does absolutely NOTHING for me in Doom3, in other games (UT2004, RTCW, et. al) gameplay is much smoother and all-around nicer.  So apparently these drivers did something right.  Not to mention that the random hard locks I experienced apparently have something to do with my jumps among various "experimental" kernels (nitro and love), not the ATI drivers specifically.  So I'm running on 8.10.19 now and I'm quite happy.

----------

## swilly

messageLast edited by swilly on Sun Jul 21, 2013 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bushwakko

have anyone had any problems with video-overlay in dual head mode?

check this out: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-301332-highlight-.html

----------

## swilly

messageLast edited by swilly on Sun Jul 21, 2013 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## violentgreen

[quote="soundspeed"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -------------------- 
> 
> ...

 

I solved this by setting the UseInternalAGPGART (or soemthing similar to that) to no.

----------

## violentgreen

I am still having the problem with my glxgears.  I followed the above instructions and it removed the errors.  Now when I run fgl_glxgears, I get a white box that spins for about half a second and then stops.  No errors are shown.

----------

## Arainach

Try running opengl-update ati again.

----------

## mdshort

 *Lokheed wrote:*   

> Looks like they fixed my old problem:
> 
> A blank screen or X failing to load and returning to the console no longer occurs under X.Org 6.8 when using the config file generated by fglrxconfig

 

Yea, you can get back into the console now, but you can't startx again :\

----------

## violentgreen

 *Arainach wrote:*   

> Try running opengl-update ati again.

 

I did that but I don't think that that is the problem.

fglrxinfo returns

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

```

----------

## ruomad

i had to patch (a bit at random I admit) the drivers to have them work with kernel-2.6.11+

if not the kernel module is not built (you don't notice it at first because emerge carries on) and you get no DRI

(my hardware ati mobility 9700 + pentium M)

here are my ebuild and the patches

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.10.19.ebuild,v 1.1 2005/02/16 22:21:44 lu_zero Exp $

IUSE=""

inherit eutils rpm multilib linux-info linux-mod

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

SRC_URI="x86? ( http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-${PV}-1.i386.rpm ) "

#    amd64? ( http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx64_6_8_0-${PV}-1.x86_64.rpm )"

LICENSE="ATI"

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86 ~amd64"

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

    >=x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre1"

DEPEND=">=virtual/linux-sources-2.4

   ${RDEPEND}"

PROVIDE="virtual/opengl"

ATIBIN="${D}/opt/ati/bin"

RESTRICT="nostrip multilib-pkg-force"

pkg_setup(){

   #check kernel and sets up KV_OBJ

   linux-mod_pkg_setup

   # Set up X11 implementation

   X11_IMPLEM_P="$(best_version virtual/x11)"

   X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM_P%-[0-9]*}"

   X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM##*\/}"

   einfo "X11 implementation is ${X11_IMPLEM}."

}

src_unpack() {

   local OLDBIN="/usr/X11R6/bin"

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   rpm_src_unpack

   cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-3.9.0-allocation.patch

   if kernel_is 2 6

   then

      #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch

      #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch

      #epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch

      epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-kernel-2.6.11+.patch

      epatch ${FILESDIR}/small-fglrx-2.6.11-rc1.patch

   fi

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.8.25-via-amd64.patch

   rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears

}

src_compile() {

   einfo "Building the DRM module..."

   cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

   if kernel_is 2 6

   then

      set_arch_to_kernel

      addwrite "/usr/src/${FK}"

      cp 2.6.x/Makefile .

      export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

      if use_m ;

      then

         make -C ${KV_DIR} M="`pwd`" modules || \

            ewarn "DRM module not built"

      else

         make -C ${KV_DIR} SUBDIRS="`pwd`" modules || \

            ewarn "DRM module not built"

      fi

      set_arch_to_portage

   else

      export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

      # That is the dirty way to avoid the id -u check

      sed -e 's:`id -u`:0:' \

         -e "s:\`uname -r\`:${KV_FULL}:" \

         -i make.sh

      chmod +x make.sh

      ./make.sh || die "DRM module not built"

   fi

}

pkg_preinst() {

   # Clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

   # we don't have stale libs floating around ...

   if [ -d "${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati" ]

   then

      rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati/*

   fi

}

src_install() {

   local ATI_ROOT="/usr/lib/opengl/ati"

   cd ${WORKDIR}

   # DRM module

   insinto /lib/modules/${KV_FULL}/video

   # set_kvobj

   doins ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.${KV_OBJ}

   local native_dir

   use x86 && native_dir="lib"

   use amd64 && native_dir="lib64"

   # Install the libs

   # MULTILIB-CLEANUP: Fix this when FEATURES=multilib-pkg is in portage

   local MLTEST=$(type dyn_unpack)

   if [ "${MLTEST/set_abi}" = "${MLTEST}" ] && has_multilib_profile; then

      local OABI=${ABI}

      for ABI in $(get_install_abis); do

         src_install-libs

      done

      ABI=${OABI}

      unset OABI

   elif has_multilib_profile; then

      src_install-libs

   elif use amd64; then

      src_install-libs lib $(get_multilibdir)

      src_install-libs lib64 $(get_libdir)

   else

      src_install-libs

   fi &> /dev/null

   #apps

   insinto /etc/env.d

   doins ${FILESDIR}/09ati

   exeinto /opt/ati/bin

   doexe usr/X11R6/bin/*

   #ati custom stuff

   cp -a ${WORKDIR}/usr/include ${D}/usr/include

}

src_install-libs() {

   local pkglibdir=lib

   local inslibdir=$(get_libdir)

   if [ ${#} -eq 2 ]; then

      pkglibdir=${1}

      inslibdir=${2}

   elif has_multilib_profile && [ "${ABI}" == "amd64" ]; then

      pkglibdir=lib64

   fi

   einfo "${pkglibdir} -> ${inslibdir}"

   local ATI_ROOT="/usr/${inslibdir}/opengl/ati"

   # The GLX libraries

   exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

   doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/libGL.so.1.2

   dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so.1

   dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so

   # Don't do this... see bug #47598

   #dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libMesaGL.so

   # same as the xorg implementation

   dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/extensions ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

   #Workaround 

   sed -e "s:libdir=.*:libdir=${ATI_ROOT}/lib:" \

      /usr/${inslibdir}/opengl/${X11_IMPLEM}/lib/libGL.la \

      > $D/${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la

   dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/include ${ATI_ROOT}/include

   # X and DRI driver

   if has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4"

   then

      local X11_DIR="/usr/"

   else

      local X11_DIR="/usr/X11R6/"

   fi

   local X11_LIB_DIR="${X11_DIR}${inslibdir}"

   exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/drivers

   doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

   exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/dri

   doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

   exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/linux

   doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

   cp -a ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/libfglrx_gamma.* \

         ${D}/${X11_LIB_DIR}

   #Not the best place

   insinto ${X11_DIR}/include/X11/extensions

   doins ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

   exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/dri

   doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

}

pkg_postinst() {

# Ebuild shouldn't do this automatically, just tell the user to do it,

# otherwise it messes up livecd/gamecd stuff ...  (drobbins, 1 May 2003)

#   if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

#   then

#      /usr/sbin/opengl-update ati

#   fi

   echo

   einfo "To switch to ATI OpenGL, run \"opengl-update ati\""

   einfo "To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled \"fglrxconfig\""

   echo

   ewarn "***"

   ewarn "If you are experiencing problems with memory allocation try to add"

   ewarn "this line to in your X11 configuration file:"

   ewarn "      Option \"KernelModuleParm\"  \"agplock=0\" "

   ewarn "That should solve the hangups you could have with Neverwinter Nights"

   ewarn "***"

   # DRM module

   update-modules

}

```

patches :

8.8.25-kernel-2.6.11.patch

```
diff -urN build_mod/agpgart_be.c build_mod2/agpgart_be.c

--- build_mod/agpgart_be.c      2005-01-17 23:34:04.000000000 +0000

+++ build_mod2/agpgart_be.c     2005-01-17 23:36:12.000000000 +0000

@@ -116,7 +116,14 @@

 #include <linux/pagemap.h>

 #include <linux/miscdevice.h>

 #include <linux/pm.h>

+#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,9)

+#define pci_find_class pci_get_class

+

+

+

+

+#endif

 #if (LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= 0x020400)

 #define FGL_PM_PRESENT

 #else

diff -urN build_mod/firegl_public.c build_mod2/firegl_public.c

--- build_mod/firegl_public.c   2005-01-17 23:34:04.000000000 +0000

+++ build_mod2/firegl_public.c  2005-01-17 23:36:02.000000000 +0000

@@ -2590,13 +2590,13 @@

 #endif /* __ia64__ */

                 vma->vm_flags |= VM_IO; /* not in core dump */

             }

-            if (remap_page_range(FGL_VMA_API_PASS

+            if (remap_pfn_range(FGL_VMA_API_PASS

                                  vma->vm_start,

-                                 __ke_vm_offset(vma),

+                                 vma->vm_pgoff,

                                  vma->vm_end - vma->vm_start,

                                  vma->vm_page_prot))

             {

-                __KE_DEBUG("remap_page_range failed\n");

+                __KE_DEBUG("remap_pfn_range failed\n");

                 return -EAGAIN;

             }

             vma->vm_flags |= VM_SHM | VM_RESERVED; /* Don't swap */

@@ -2655,15 +2655,15 @@

 #else

                        //                      else

                        {

-                               if (__ke_vm_offset(vma) >= __pa(high_memory))

+                               if (vma->vm_pgoff >= __pa(high_memory))

                                        vma->vm_flags |= VM_IO; /* not in core dump */

-                               if (remap_page_range(FGL_VMA_API_PASS

+                               if (remap_pfn_range(FGL_VMA_API_PASS

                                                                         vma->vm_start,

-                                                                        __ke_vm_offset(vma),

+                                                                        vma->vm_pgoff,

                                                                         vma->vm_end - vma->vm_start,

                                                                         vma->vm_page_prot))

                                {

-                                       __KE_DEBUG("remap_page_range failed\n");

+                                       __KE_DEBUG("remap_pfn_range failed\n");

                                        return -EAGAIN;

                                }

 #ifdef __x86_64__

@@ -2692,15 +2692,15 @@

 //                     else

 #else

                        {

-                               if (__ke_vm_offset(vma) >= __pa(high_memory))

+                               if (vma->vm_pgoff >= __pa(high_memory))

                                        vma->vm_flags |= VM_IO; /* not in core dump */

-                               if (remap_page_range(FGL_VMA_API_PASS

+                               if (remap_pfn_range(FGL_VMA_API_PASS

                                                                         vma->vm_start,

-                                                                        __ke_vm_offset(vma),

+                                                                        vma->vm_pgoff,

                                                                         vma->vm_end - vma->vm_start,

                                                                         vma->vm_page_prot))

                                {

-                                       __KE_DEBUG("remap_page_range failed\n");

+                                       __KE_DEBUG("remap_pfn_range failed\n");

                                        return -EAGAIN;

                                }

 #ifdef __x86_64__
```

small-fglrxsmall-fglrx-2.6.11-rc1.patch

```

--- firegl_public.c-orig        2005-01-22 13:06:54.979098000 +0200

+++ firegl_public.c     2005-01-22 22:14:03.395750408 +0200

@@ -2800,5 +2800,36 @@ int ATI_API_CALL __ke_vm_map(struct file

 #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= 0x020400

+#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= 0x02060b

+

+typedef struct {

+       void                    (*free_memory)(struct agp_memory *);

+       struct agp_memory *     (*allocate_memory)(size_t, u32);

+       int                     (*bind_memory)(struct agp_memory *, off_t);

+       int                     (*unbind_memory)(struct agp_memory *);

+       void                    (*enable)(u32);

+       int                     (*acquire)(void);

+       void                    (*release)(void);

+       int                     (*copy_info)(struct agp_kern_info *);

+} drm_agp_t;

+

+static const drm_agp_t drm_agp = {

+       &agp_free_memory,

+       &agp_allocate_memory,

+       &agp_bind_memory,

+       &agp_unbind_memory,

+       &agp_enable,

+       &agp_backend_acquire,

+       &agp_backend_release,

+       &agp_copy_info

+};

+#undef DRM_AGP_MODULE_GET

+#undef DRM_AGP_MODULE_PUT

+

+#define DRM_AGP_MODULE_GET      &drm_agp

+#define DRM_AGP_MODULE_PUT

+

+#endif

+

 static const drm_agp_t  *drm_agp_module_stub = NULL;

 

 #define AGP_FUNCTIONS          8
```

----------

## truth_bk

unlike most people.... hehehe, I've had no problem getting doom3 up and running, and apparently everything is running well... I have direct rendering on, and the opengl provided by ati seems to be working well.... Tux Racer also runs very smoothly, and while I'm still emerging ut2004, I've been doing my tests with doom3....

here's the problem.... it runs, I can play, the "movement" seems smooth.... but I get some "snow" to call it somehow on certain areas.... lets say some pixels, enough to make it very disturbing, are just the "wrong" color, whiteish... Like I said, similar to the snow you'd see when u can't quite fine-tune your tv...

Anyone had anything similar to this happen to them!? Any suggestions?

PS- Did anyone understand what I meant!?!?!?! hahahahahaha!!!

----------

## Jowilly

 *truth_bk wrote:*   

> unlike most people.... hehehe, I've had no problem getting doom3 up and running, and apparently everything is running well... I have direct rendering on, and the opengl provided by ati seems to be working well.... Tux Racer also runs very smoothly, and while I'm still emerging ut2004, I've been doing my tests with doom3....
> 
> here's the problem.... it runs, I can play, the "movement" seems smooth.... but I get some "snow" to call it somehow on certain areas.... lets say some pixels, enough to make it very disturbing, are just the "wrong" color, whiteish... Like I said, similar to the snow you'd see when u can't quite fine-tune your tv...
> 
> Anyone had anything similar to this happen to them!? Any suggestions?
> ...

 

I have the same problem (white snow) with doom3 (but other 3d games are fine).

I believe this is caused by the card (ati 9800XT here) overheating. When I start from a cold boot and run the game, everything is fine for about 1 minute and then the white snow appears. If I start the game when the system is hot, the white snow appears as soon as I start it.

----------

## forceflow2

 *ruomad wrote:*   

> i had to patch (a bit at random I admit) the drivers to have them work with kernel-2.6.11+
> 
> if not the kernel module is not built (you don't notice it at first because emerge carries on) and you get no DRI
> 
> (my hardware ati mobility 9700 + pentium M)
> ...

 

Tried your ebuild and patches (which failed btw, had to go in manually and patch it, but no big deal) and still end up with the same error I had before when trying this already. I'm able to build the module, but modprobing leads to 

```

fglrx: Unknown symbol inter_module_get

```

Which I believe is a problem due to the DRM changes with the 2.6.1X series of the kernel:(

----------

## Twist

 *Quote:*   

> here's the problem.... it runs, I can play, the "movement" seems smooth.... but I get some "snow" to call it somehow on certain areas....

 

This is very characteristic of failure of either the GPU or memory due to overheating/overclocking. If you see the "snow" in the same general areas of the screen across frames, that's most often memory. If it appears to be almost anywhere and/or you see other abberant effects - untextured surfaces, or polygons that have one vertex wildly off the screen, etc, then that's probably GPU.

-Twist

----------

## ruomad

what kernel are you running ?

I just posted a problem with 2.6.12_rc1, but some rc for 2.6.11 may have been concerned as well, about inter_module_get (long deprecated) being removed in kernel (see lkml)

in that case you will have to patch the kernel (i don't know any workaround unti ati fixes it...)

----------

## forceflow2

 *ruomad wrote:*   

> what kernel are you running ?
> 
> I just posted a problem with 2.6.12_rc1, but some rc for 2.6.11 may have been concerned as well, about inter_module_get (long deprecated) being removed in kernel (see lkml)
> 
> in that case you will have to patch the kernel (i don't know any workaround unti ati fixes it...)

 

I'm using 2.6.11-skunk6

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303716-highlight-skunk6.html

How exactly would I go about patching the kernel for this (ie where would I find this patch?)

weee, it's my birthday today.

----------

## ruomad

basically you would have to revert this patch :

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=110773326319705&w=2

----------

## forceflow2

 *ruomad wrote:*   

> basically you would have to revert this patch :
> 
> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=110773326319705&w=2

 

Thanks, that worked. Of course now all my GL applications have these terrible black bars that scroll like there is a refresh rate problem or something, but whatever...

----------

